# Printing Line Numbers In Xcode



## Evilguru (Dec 1, 2005)

Does anyone know if it is possible to get Xcode to print out the line numbers when you print a source code file? I often print out my nicely highlighted source code and would very much like to see the line numbers as well; like I do in the editor.
Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## ccsccs7 (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, if you don't do a whole lot of printing, it wouldn't be too inconvenient to use BBEdit or BBEdit Lite (now discontinued). In the print dialog, select "BBEdit&#8230;" from the print options popup (the one that starts at "Copies & Pages." There you can select the option to print the code with page numbers.

Now, if "highlighted" refers to formatting, I guess that wouldn't work&#8230;


----------



## bodycode (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow. That's EXACTLY it. Thanks!


----------



## ccsccs7 (Jun 21, 2009)

bodycode said:


> Wow. That's EXACTLY it. Thanks!


Glad it helped, bodycode.


----------



## bodycode (Jun 21, 2009)

Spoke too soon. Sorry. That didn't work for me, of course, I probably did something wrong. Under Xcode 3x, when you select "file print", you get a dialog box.

In that dialog boxk you get a drop down menu, with the following selections.

Page attributes
Layout
Color Matching
Paper Handling
Cover Page
Scheduler
Two Sided Printing
Paper Type/Quality
Borderless Printing
Printer Driver Information
Supply Levels (I have an Hp c7280, it shows ink levels)
Last, a summery, which lists all the drop down list items as selectable stuff.

Where do I find print to BBedit?

Thanks in advance. BTW, Copies and Pages from Summery doesn't show any option to select BBEdit as the target output.

Regards,
Marshall


----------



## ccsccs7 (Jun 21, 2009)

My suggestion was about copying and pasting to (or opening a file driectly in) BBEdit.


----------

